

Ask HN: Is it possible to write a program to scan the blue seas for MH370? - esdailycom

Just heard in the news that the search for the missing MH370 has now shifted 3000kms to the south west of Perth. I wonder if somebody can write a script that can scan the blue seas across the Indian ocean and adjoining seas to come up with all locations that are not blue in color. Yes, there will be a lot of false positives like ships and other debris, but if we can use this script to reduce the workload to a few thousand datapoints, we should once for all know if the plane crashed or is now elsewhere.
======
DanielStraight
And clouds, and wave caps, and noise in the input data, and natural variations
in ocean color... I think your estimate of the number of false positives is
off by several orders of magnitude.

~~~
esdailycom
Makes sense. In that case, would scanning the sea for hues of red work? The
MH370 has a pretty prominent red strip along its body. If we can scan for this
color, then it could be a more practical search.

